# Frage zu automatisch generierten Javacode



## DennisXX (16. Aug 2011)

Hi Folks !

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Wenn ich in Eclipse oder auch in Netbeans bequem per Drag & Drop eine Benutzeroberfläche zusammenstelle, dann generiert mir die jeweilige IDE dann Javacodierung transparent im Hintergrund, die dann erst letztenendes die bestimmten Komponenten erzeugen und gestalten.

Wo genau wird dieser automatisch generierte Code eigentlich abgelegt? Kann ich diesen Code selbst einsehen und modifizieren? Wird evtl. sogar gänzlich vor mir gekapselt und vollständig getrennt von meiner eigenen Geschäftslogik, die ich selbst implementieren möchte?

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2011)

Kommt darauf an: 

NetBeans arbeitet mit einem XML gestützten GUI Builder, sprich die für den Builder benötigten Informationen stecken in Extra Dateien die für dich nicht editierbar sind. Daher kann man mit NetBeans auch keinen eigenen GUI Code grafisch bearbeiten. Imho ist der von NetBeans erzeugte Code eine Katastrophe. 

Im Eclipse (WindowBuilder) sieht das anders aus. Keine Meta Infos in Fremd Dateien, das heisst alles steckt im Java Code und dieser ist auch relativ gut editierbar. Auch eigener Code kann so mit dem GuiBuilder bearbeitet werden. 

Generell finde ich den automat8isch erzeugten Code nicht allzu schön. 

Man sollte auch in jedem Fall händisch programmieren können um zu verstehen wie eine GUI aufgebaut wird ect. Wenn man das kann braucht man imho dann auch keinen GUI Builder mehr, da es schneller geht dann händisch zu programmieren. Ist wohl aber auch einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## maki (16. Aug 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

